# Au Sable camping



## NPuffer (Aug 14, 2012)

I stopped on the Au Sable on my way home from Marquette last week and caught some brookies but was not able to stay for the night hex. I want to stop again on my way back up north and was looking for some advise on a good camp site for a night. Any advise about a camp site or fishing the hatch would be great. i have never really fished the river or a hex hatch. Thanks


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Burtons Landing, Keystone Landing or Rainbow Bend. I have stayed at all of them and your are right on the water.


----------



## Finno (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll be camping in Canoe Harbor tonight thru Sunday. It's one of my favs and I enjoy the fact that the South Branch has less boat traffic during Hex time.


----------



## NPuffer (Aug 14, 2012)

yea when i stopped to fish for an hour i was around keystone. i talked to another fisherman and he said the south branch is better for browns and hex. Might have to check out canoe harbor. Do i need any kind of permit or anything to camp?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

You need to stay at the Canoe Harbor campground, rustic camping is not permitted in the Mason Tract.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

You can also camp at Wakely Lake. The sites are limited in number, but it is a really nice (quiet) location. It offers great still water fishing too, so the sites tend to fill on weekends during the lake's limited fishing season.


----------

